# rhino



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

any one own a yamaha rhino 660? if so any thing good or bad about it would be great. 

Dave


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Pro/Con they are just like all the others and when you get right down to it, its all about the dollar you want to spend. The best way to review the Rhino is find a dealer which sells all three brands and ask which is the better quality machine and how it compares. We have had Polaris rangers in the passed years and haven't had any problems. As for the Rhino the only thing I've noticed that was difference is seating 2 vs. 3 for the Polaris. Anyway I purchased stock in Polaris so I figured, I should help myself by making the purchases over the years.:lol:


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

lostyooper said:


> any one own a yamaha rhino 660? if so any thing good or bad about it would be great.
> 
> Dave


Dave, I have an 05 Rhino. It is an awsome machine, not sure about the others. I replaced the stock tires with 27" 589's for the big lug. In the winter, for icefishing, I stud all four tires. I have had it where quads were getting stuck in the deep slushy stuff and I walked right thru. 

I love the rhino, and I do like that it is a bit more compact than the mule, ranger, gator, etc. It's a bit more sportier that the rest, with the exception of the new prowler. That machine looks pretty good too. 

The only thing the pi$$es me off about the Rhino, is it did not come with the digital dash and hour meter. Cheapskates could have thrown that in for the price....

A good site for reference on all, including modifications is

http://utilityoffroad.com

From there you can go to the forum for the chat (sort of like this site) and you can also go to the riders page to see all of the different rides.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The Rhinos are sweet! Depends what you want them for.....none are legal for atv trails in Mi, they are to wide. A buddy has the new polaris 700 UTV....it is a lot bigger than the Rhino, something to consider depending on your mode of transport or where it is going to be used. The Rhino is a bit sportier than the big Polaris, but the big Polaris has far more carrying capacity in stock mode. You can buy extra racks and all that for all of them though. If work is the primary use, I'd probaby go with the Poalris, but if it's a mix of fun and work, I think the Rhino is ideal.


----------

